# worried about my donkey



## krissy3 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a million blankets for Willy... none of them fit right, they slide down, too long , only waterproof for the first 3 hours....

I struggle with his blankets ... finding the right thickness, fit. I read on the Donkey sancuary newsletter that Donkeys dont have under coats , therefore they MUST be rugged in the winter. I have seen my donkey shiver once , and it will never happen again. Do you guys rug (blanket) your donkeys? how much thickness do they need ? right now he is sporting a fleece liner and a waterproof sheet, he is in a stall , but the door is open so he can go out at night. His stall and varanda is under out bedroom , so I hear him all night long walking up and down the veranda... its only him , I dont hear the pitter pat of the shetlads , just the " clump clump " from him. then the brushing on the mounted cow brushes , I think "is he too hot , and he is trying to brush off his rug?" or is he just checking things out , outside?




what do you guys do ? He is 30 , and I want the last years of his life warm and perfect, how much "rug" do I give him? its snowing here right now. at night it can be -10 to -30 C.

thanks for your imput,

k-


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 17, 2009)

Its true, donkeys dont get winter coats like a horse does. Our winters can be pretty nasty too, with minus 30 temps. I have tried to keep a good winter type storm blanket on our old donkey, when she goes outside. She is only outside when the weather is permitting out, otherwise stalled. (and no she dont like being stalled but I dont want her to get a cold either) SInce Willie has protection against the elements and he is wearing some sort of protection when he "wonders" outside. I wouldnt worry about it too much. If he is cold I am sure he will head for his shelter. DOnkeys are ALOT smarter then we think.



I always worry about there ears. Mine wear "ear protectors" which I made for them. I have seen some donkeys with half a ear from frostbite.

Corinne


----------



## minimom1 (Oct 28, 2009)

My mini donk wears a winter blanket and comes into the heated barn at night.

It is quite often -30 to -45 with the wind around here in the middle of winter.


----------

